# '93 climate control problems



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a ’93 altima that was given to me. The only problem is the climate control. When I received it the fan only worked on high and only on defrost. I went to a local junkyard and removed a couple of climate controls from some junkers and installed one. Everything worked for about 5 minutes; each button did exactly what it was to do. Turned the climate control off and it’s exactly like it was before. Put the other one in and it did the same thing as the first replacement did. I thought that maybe one of the servo motors that control the vent doors and such might be pulling to much current and frying the chips in the climate control and maybe it defaults to defrost. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Herb :waving:


----------



## stingermaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Surely someone has an idea to help me out!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the blower motor resistor. The resistor is located down under the passenger side of the dash behind the blower motor and unplug that connector. It make it much easier to test the resistor by removing it from the case which is done by removing the two screws holding it in place. Test the continuity between the four terminals on the resistor. keep the positve on the terminal the blue wire with the yellow stripe uses or looking at the connection it is the left pin with the space on the bottom. Each connection should show continuity or a varying amount of resistance but if one of them has nothing then replace the blower motor resistor (I think it runs about $28). Also with key in the "ACC" position and the fan speed in the "Off" position, check for a 12v input on the blue/white stripe wire on the resistor connector. 

If the resistor tests good then check the harness continuity between the resistor and the fan switch connector. The fan switch connector is behind the controls in the dash and has six pins with a large opening on the one end of the connector after removing the control panel. Orient the connector at the fan switch with the clip on top and the large opening on the right and also look at the resistor harness connector with the space on top, test the continuity with an ohmmeter starting with the second from the left going to the second from right on the fan switch connector and from left to right on the resistor connector. the wires are the same colors on each connector in case you wanted to make sure you were testing the right pins as well.

If you need anymore info I don't know because you eliminated the fan switch by swapping in two other sets of controls and the blower motor since it works on high, when the resistor circuit is bypassed.

Troy


----------

